# Stuck stoppers



## NYCFlasks (Oct 1, 2005)

I have several very large label under glass jars with the stoppers stuck in the mouth.  Stoppers and the mouth are ground, and there is some of the powder like contents around the stoppers.  I would like to clean out the jars, as I had someone look at them and they said the contents do not match the labels, so lord knows exactly what the heck is in there.  Stoppers are about 2 inches accross.  Any ideas on getting the stoppers unstuck?


----------



## tncgal (Oct 1, 2005)

Pour a bit of vegetable oil around the stopper.  Submerge the jar in _very_ warm water and run cold water over the stopper.  Jiggle the stopper while doing this.  The reaction of the glass to hot and cold should work to release the stopper.  

 Be careful while doing this, as extreme temperature changes can cause breakage.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.  I had thought of letting them sit in the picture window, with the idea that the sun would warm the air inside the jars, thus generating a bit of internal pressure and perhaps pushing the stopper free.  Someone over the years was in and out of the jars, as much of the contents have been used, but the color of the contents does not match the color that the contents on the label should be, for example, zinc oxide should not be a pink color, and copper hydroxide is not yellow.
 If all else fails I would give your tip a try, as I would be concerned with selling them as they are, do not want to poison anyone!


----------

